# Ath5k promiscuous mode - has it been fixed yet?

## Muzer

I'm trying to monitor another machine's network packets with wireshark over my netbook's Wi-Fi connection, but I can't capture packets not meant for the netbook, despite promiscuous mode being on. I read online that this was broken around .30, although I did find a few patches online - has the patch actually been committed into the mainline kernel yet, or is it still not working? If the latter, and it doesn't look like it's going to be coming any time soon, would it be possible for it to be included in the Gentoo patches?

(I am only on .36, as this netbook takes ages to compile things, and I'm waiting for 3.0 when a driver for the DVB mode on my USB tuner card should arrive).

----------

## papahuhn

Capturing WiFi packets not destined for the local machine is not done via promiscuous mode but via monitor mode.

----------

## Muzer

 *papahuhn wrote:*   

> Capturing WiFi packets not destined for the local machine is not done via promiscuous mode but via monitor mode.

 

Really? I was under the impression that promiscuous mode was for packets for a machine of the same SSID but different physical addresses, whereas monitor was for packets for machines connected to networks of different SSIDs...

----------

## papahuhn

In monitor mode, you get everything. My Intel 4965 won't give me any foreign frames in plain promiscuous mode either, but I never tried <2.6.30, hmm.

----------

## cach0rr0

 *Muzer wrote:*   

>  although I did find a few patches online - has the patch actually been committed into the mainline kernel yet, or is it still not working? If the latter, and it doesn't look like it's going to be coming any time soon, would it be possible for it to be included in the Gentoo patches?
> 
> 

 

i don't know what its current status is either in mainline or within gentoo patchset, but, if it's anywhere in the official repo for the kernel, it'd be within compat-wireless 

a compat-wireless ebuild is in the 'pentoo' overlay

is this broken for just ath5k, or for madwifi too? I ask, as zen-sources includes madwifi patchset last i looked.

----------

